

How to Win Friends and Influence People: The Outline - jraines
http://www.westegg.com/unmaintained/carnegie/win-friends.html

======
jraines
Read the book recently, and these are the takeaways. With one exception of
course, the takeaway of inspiration and motivation you get from the excellent
supporting stories and examples.

------
jdavid
does anyone else here like blunt people who are not mean? i like criticism,
but once is enough sort of thing.

